# Farm trucks.



## CROWEmtnFARMS (Jan 3, 2014)

What does everybody drive for a farm truck. 

2013 ram 3500 4x4 max payload cummins. BEAST. 30,000lb pullin rate. Sometimes i think its part semi. But ill always bleed Ford blue. Nothin like a built ford tough


----------



## aidan (Jan 7, 2014)

We use a ford 350 v 10


----------



## RanchWife (Jan 31, 2014)

96 f-250, and a 01 silverado.....the ford has issues, the inside door handle takes a trick to open, and the handle is a scrap piece of steel, there's a nail stuck in the hazard light button that I'm scared to remove, and it takes a hammer and screwdriver to pop the hood. But it's a cake truck and takes constant abuse from cows. The speedometer is stuck at 50,000 miles.


----------



## CROWEmtnFARMS (Jan 3, 2014)

Thats the way a farm truck should be


----------



## Fairfarmhand (Dec 4, 2013)

We have a Ford f250 diesel. It has over 325,000 miles on it and my dh drives it to work every day.  (at least until our little car is repaired. We save 200 a month when he drives the car vs. driving the diesel)


----------



## RanchWife (Jan 31, 2014)

Fairfarmhand said:


> We have a Ford f250 diesel. It has over 325,000 miles on it and my dh drives it to work every day.  (at least until our little car is repaired. We save 200 a month when he drives the car vs. driving the diesel)



325,000! Impressive! We have a "ranch car" for fuel efficient trips. It was a nice car but became ranch car when I accidentally took it off roading through a five wire barbed wire fence and relieved the fence of a couple few post. Husband was not happy with me.


----------



## Krooked_S (Nov 4, 2013)

I use a 93 f250 5 speed diesel with 300 plus on it. That thing has so many dints on it and doesn't look like much but it gets the job done and I don't worry about scratches or hitting something in it


----------



## stephan (Dec 26, 2013)

I drive a 1999 Chevy 3500 gas with duel. To open the drivers door I need to open the window. It costs me close to $400 on fuel a month to drive 6 miles 5 days a week. The back lights do not work. Fuse keeps going, put it drives.


----------

